
YC Summer 18 – Mock interview swaps? - yksugi
I got the final interview on April 25, next Wednesday. I was looking to do some mock interviews, and I figured other people might be looking to do the same thing.<p>If anyone&#x27;s in the same situation, perhaps we can find each other here and help each other practice? Perhaps comment what you&#x27;re working on and how people can contact you.<p>Okay, no idea how many people are interested in something like this, but I guess I&#x27;ll start:<p>My name is YK, and I&#x27;m working on a programming education content&#x2F;platform company: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.csdojo.io&#x2F;
My contact: yksu4p@gmail.com
======
arunbahl
Great idea. I'm Arun, and am working on situational awareness for smart
devices using sound. [http://bridge.ai](http://bridge.ai) Reach out at arun
[at] bridge.ai.

